# Kile - wo sind die ganzen Symbole versteckt?

## musv

Hi, 

da ich normalerweise immer Texmaker verwende, hab ich das Problem bei Kile bisher noch nicht wirklich bemerkt:

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~musv/temp/kile.jpg

Hat jemand 'ne Idee?

Anmerkung: Um sicher zu gehen, dass es nicht an meinen KDE-Einstellungen liegt, hab ich mal einen Testuser angelegt, für den noch keine individuelle KDE-Konfiguration vorhanden war und auch da Kile gestartet. Bis auf das Theme war das Ergebnis dasselbe. Hab ich da vergessen irgendein Icon-Paket zu installieren?

PS: Bei Amarok fehlen mir auch so einige Symbole.

----------

## musv

*bump*

----------

## franzf

Versuchs erstmal mit nem anderen Icontheme.

Ansonsten vllt. mal von dem jetzigen ein update installieren (wenn verfügbar).

Aber sollte denn nicht eigentlich das default-theme (crystal bei kde3) bei fehlenden Icons einspringen?

Evtl. gibts ja Probleme mit den Pfaden bei deiner Installation (hast du auch ein kde4 drauf?)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## musv

Wie gesagt, hab ich das auch schon mit den Defaulteinstellungen probiert (testuser angelegt, kile unter dem testuser gestartet). 

KDE4.2 ist drauf, ist aber geslottet (kdeprefix) installiert. Die Konfiguration dürfte sich eigentlich auch nicht beißen. Eine KDE4-Version von Kile hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

----------

## momonster

Kde 3.5.10?

Ich bin wieder zurück auf Kde 3.5.9 weil ich mit 3.5.10 bei einigen Programmen (KOffice, kmplayer ...) genau die gleichen Probleme hatte.

Die gleichen Programme über die Konsole gestartet hatten dann aber alle ihre Piktogramme.

----------

## l3u

Selbes Problem bei kdesvn mit geslottetem KDE 3 und 4.

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

hier bei mir läuft kde3.5.10 mit kde4.1.3 parallel, und ich habe keine Probleme mit fehlenden Icons. (Hatte ich nur bei kde3.5.9 mit kde 4.1.3).

Probier mal das neueste startkde.

```
~ $ eix startkde

[I] kde-base/kdebase-startkde

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.9 (~)3.5.10-r3 (~)3.5.10-r4

        (4.1)   ~4.1.2 ~4.1.2-r1 (~)4.1.3

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdeprefix xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.10-r4 (3.5)    (11:36:20 07.12.2008)(-debug -elibc_FreeBSD)

                          4.1.3     (4.1)    (20:22:31 07.12.2008)(kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Startkde script, which starts a complete KDE session, and associated scripts
```

----------

## musv

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Probier mal das neueste startkde.

 

Das wird nichts bringen. startkde ist bei mir überhaupt nicht installiert. 

Erklärung: Ich nutze als Windowmanager e16, da mir das KDE-Konzept für den Windowmanager aus mehreren Gründen nicht zusagt. Entscheiden muss ich mich bei den Anwendungen dann aber trotzdem. Und da laufen auf meinem Rechner hauptsächlich KDE-Programme.

----------

